# transmission lock up



## hlp3 (May 22, 2010)

Transmission locked up, everything tight, wheels won't move, pto won't turn. Possibly stuck in 2 gears at the same time. What can I do without tearing it down?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! With the engine off and the clutch pushed in, can you shift to all gears? Have you tried to pull the tractor in a high gear as if you were trying to pull start it? This could free things up by pulling on the gears from the other end. No ideas, but thought I'd toss that at you. Let us know the outcome either way.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What part of Washington are you from by the way? I'm next door in Idaho.


----------



## hlp3 (May 22, 2010)

No, it's locked up tight. Shifter won't move. Dragged tractor and wheels rotated in opposite directions as normal. I think I have 2 gears in sync at the same time. I'm going to jack it up, drain the fluid and get in the gear box to see if I can free it up. I'll let you know how it turns out.

We're in the Columbia Gorge area, Lyle Washington.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

hlp3 said:


> No, it's locked up tight. Shifter won't move. Dragged tractor and wheels rotated in opposite directions as normal. I think I have 2 gears in sync at the same time. I'm going to jack it up, drain the fluid and get in the gear box to see if I can free it up. I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> We're in the Columbia Gorge area, Lyle Washington.


Bummer! Well, best of luck to you and I hope it's an easy fix.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

What are you working on? I have a MF 165 that if you're not careful you will get stuck in 2 gears. There is a large (about 1 1/2 or 2") fill plug in the top beside the shift lever we take off, & use a small pry bar to move the linkage back to neutral, IF you can't 'bump' it back outta 1 gear with the shifter. 
Good luck!!


----------



## hlp3 (May 22, 2010)

That's just what I did but after taking it apart I found 2 cracked gears. Counter shaft and main gear are gone. The brushog squealer had high grade shear bolts and that's what took out 2nd gear. Looks like I have some work to do. It's a Ford 8N. If anyone has any tips I'd appreciate it. I don't want any surprises.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

hlp3 said:


> That's just what I did but after taking it apart I found 2 cracked gears. Counter shaft and main gear are gone. The brushog squealer had high grade shear bolts and that's what took out 2nd gear. Looks like I have some work to do. It's a Ford 8N. If anyone has any tips I'd appreciate it. I don't want any surprises.


Ouch. I gather this will be a chapter in your "life experiences" book, entitled..."Proper sheer bolts, and how to avoid sudden damage" Hope you get your machine up and running again soon!


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

hlp3 said:


> I don't want any MORE surprises.


I understand that! That one was enough!!
Good luck!


----------

